# 2006 Nissan Altima - Key Fobs Not Working



## tathamr (Jul 7, 2012)

All,

I have a 2006 Nissan Altima and both of my key fobs stopped working. I am not able to unlock the car or pop the trunk. I changed the battery in both but, that did not seem to fix the problem.

I read briefly somewhere that there are fuses associated with that mechanical piece. I would assume I just need to purchase a couple of new fuses and replace them if they are bad. Is this true?


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Look up Nissan key learning procedure and reset fobs. I had similar on my Silverado, key simply stopped working, and it fixed it every time. That would be the first step. If it does not help, then yes, sure, keylees entry does have fuses but they will be for door locks and for trunk. 
Btw, pop fobs open completely and check buttons area. It goes oxydized and simple cleaning with pencil eraser does the trick.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

http://www.instructables.com/id/car-key-fob-repair/

http://www.ehow.com/how_7397681_repair-car-key-fob.html


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Did your key fob go to working again? If not, let us know. There is a relearn for them but if both quit at the same time more than likely it's a blown fuse or BCM (Body Control Module) malfunction. Either way, we can help.:vs_cool:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

At one time in recent history it was said that when the ash tray was full it was time to trade for a new car. Now when the fobs quit it's time so I'm looking at a new Tundra. :biggrin2:


----------

